# Working on a Shop Stool



## buktotruth

I can't remember where I found this (and can't seem to find the source again), but I've been working on this shop stool (it's a bit more decorative than what I need...but will be great practice!). So far, I've got all my mortises cut (more info below) and did a dry fit of the base. I'll deal with the top later...that's easy.

For the mortises, I used the Trend Mortise and Tenon jig and I have to say, it does not provide the value I expected (not for $450...thank you to my awesome wife for this one). I'll write a review later, but there are just way too many problems with it to justify the expense.

I'm using slip tenons (what the plans called for) and I love em. They give me the room I need to adjust the location of the cross members (I cut the slip tenons just a bit narrower than the mortise for this reason). I made them by planing some material to perfectly fit the mortises, ripped em to size, and gave them a 1/2" roundover to match the 1/2" bit I used to make the mortises. 

Next, I'm working on the curved bottom cross member (see plan photo). I already roughed out the pieces and my bandsaw (not shown) and need to do a lot of sanding to get things in shape. 

After that, its time to sand everything and start gluing up. I'll update as I go (probably not till next week when I get some more free time).

Comments and suggestions welcome!!!


----------



## eigersa

looks pretty good. I just don't see the point of the loose-tenon's, surely just dowels it together would be easier?


----------



## Kenbo

That's a cool project. It's gonna look great when you finish it. I'm thinking it's going to be solid as a rock with the joinery that you are using. Great work


----------



## buktotruth

eigersa said:


> looks pretty good. I just don't see the point of the loose-tenon's, surely just dowels it together would be easier?


Honestly, I hadn't thought of that. I'm following the plans on this build, but, I agree, dowels would have been way easier. 

I've never used loose-tenons before, so this is a learning experience...making the effort worthwhile!


----------



## buktotruth

BTW, I found the source for the plans: http://books.google.com/books?id=7f...&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## lawrence

that is one solid looking stool....alright if I throw a few together for the shop? even pine would work with that build


----------



## buktotruth

lawrence said:


> that is one solid looking stool....alright if I throw a few together for the shop? even pine would work with that build


Lawrence,

I certainly don't have the lock on these stools, so yes, by all means build them! 

I'd love to see how they come out when you're done.


----------



## tymann09

the reason that loose tenons were used instead of dowels was because of the glue surface. if you think about the dowel, theres only 2 very small surfaces that have a decent amount of gluing strength where it connects to the leg. the gluing strength is amazing when it's in the apron or cross brace, but in the leg, you have different grain orientation and it actually makes for a weaker joint and it could pull out. whereas if you have a loose tenon, there's a much larger surface area where gluing strength is stronger. i've seen so many bar stools that are fastened with dowels fail due to this exact problem. not trying to be a know it all but there's a reason why things are done the way they are.:thumbsup: hopefully you guys can see why it was done that way :yes:

PS looks beautiful so far. I'd be afraid to use it in my own shop! i resort to broken and shoddy repaired stools haha


----------



## buktotruth

It took me more than a week to get back to this project (in large part to a dead table saw motor...it's working now, but still not great...will have to take it to the repair shop), but it's done! I just applied the first coat of BLO (no photo of that) and after a couple more coats it should be ready to use. I learned a ton with this build and made a few mistakes (you can't see, but some of the joints don't fully close). Thanks to everyone for your tips along the way!


----------



## Kenbo

Looks awesome. Great work. Make sure you post a photo when the finish is dry. This is gonna look sweet.


----------



## red

They all look nice and strong. Are they the same height as your table saw to double as an outfeed table? Great work.

Red


----------



## Longknife

Looks very nice and sturdy. Watch out so you don't end up just sitting on it instead of working :smile:


----------



## tcleve4911

Very well made. Lots of nice joinery........
I would like to see the corners/edges of the seat a little more rounded over. It might be more comfortable on the back of your thighs. JMO
Excellent workmanship......


----------



## buktotruth

And here it is with a couple of coats of BLO. I don't know if you can tell from the photos, but the red in the red oak really pops with the oil finish. I especially like how the seat came out. I took a lot of care to match the grain so that it would look like one big piece (it's actually 2 pieces) and I think I hit it on the head!

Thanks for all the encouragement!


----------

